# Blog 16



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Did anyone else watch the Eurovision Song Contest? Here are my opinions:

Finland - The same texture and character throughout the piece made it uninteresting, although the song had a theme of ecological concern which was good.

Bosnia & Herzegovina - There was obvious folk elements to this piece and even though a triangle was involved, the performance looked rather desperate.

Denmark - It was a good song, but too much like the British band, 'Take That'.

Lithuania - Lush piano harmonies and a relatively complex melody made this one of my favorites although it didn't do very well.

Hungary - A self-centered song that was far too repetitive and had a disappointing chorus.

Ireland - Dire costumes and a dire song.

Sweden - A very impressively produced song. There was a cheesy key change, arpeggio synthesizers and an impressive ending.

Estonia - I wasn't sure what to make of this song. All I knew is that I didn't like it!

Greece - Dire singing, although a slow and dignified chorus saved the piece. I loved the Greek columns in the background!

Russia - The verses were pathetic and the rhythm was monotonous.

France - A slow and stately ballade with military associations. It sounded like a national anthem.

Italy - Very impressive keyboard skills! I loved the jazzy fox-trot rhythm. This was one of my favorites.

Switzerland - Too cute and too many nah nahs.

England - A pathetic verse, although a nicely produced chorus saved the piece. I especially liked the descending synthesizer motif.

Moldova - Weird hats and shouting.

Germany - Did anyone else hear a little homage to Also Sprach Zarathustra at the beginning of this piece? It had a seductive bass, subtle and sexy!

Romania - Another 'Take That' sound-alike, although I liked the cheezy key change.

Austria - Gorgeous chord progressions and an impressively in-tune a Capella solo.

Azerbaijan - Unimpressive and banal. I didn't like the fact that these guys won.

Slovenia - Good chords and melodies with an impressive key change. There was a diversity in motifs, characters and had a good finish.

Iceland - Everything in this song was out of place. It was just a jolly mess.

Spain - A nice, energetic song but a c**p singer.

Ukraine - Good song, but nothing special in my opinion. the sand-painting stole the show!

Serbia - 1960s vomit.

Georgia - Good changes in character, but the Russian rapping was vomit inducing. Perhaps I was becoming more critical as the evening progressed!


The voting is so political in Eurovision. Of course Cyprus are going to vote for Greece, of course Portugal are going to vote for Spain! The merit of the music just flies out of the window and it suddenly becomes a political war! Disgraceful!


----------

